

Marc Andreessen and Clayton Christianson on Disruption Theory - OmarIsmail91
http://seekingintellect.com/2015/01/29/marc-andreessen-and-clayton-christianson-on-disruption-theory.html

======
sjcsjc
I didn't know this. Brilliant.

"Having read The Innovator’s Dilemma, Bezos started a separate company in
secret where no one but him had oversight into what the company was doing. The
new company’s objective was to disrupt Amazon’s book selling business. They
were giving great talent and as much resources as they wanted. They did not
care about profits and only cared about building a product to disrupt Amazon’s
book selling business. They came up with the Kindle."

